
Nokia and Ericsson looking into moving operations from China - salex89
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2019/06/08/exclusive-nokia-andericsson-plan-emergency-break-up-trade-war/
======
aurizon
Watch China refuse to allow modern test and assembly machinery to be exported

